# Sweet spot near SLC?



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

I feel like I need a break for a few hours this weekend.
What would be a good spot for some fly fishing, less than an hour drive from SLC?

I'd like a small stream or small lake but guessing the lakes might still be frozen.
Would really like a bit of a backcountry spot with 1-2 miles hike, to bring my dog along.

Big fish is not important, just want to get out.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Lots of snow up in the high country. Lakes probably frozen that high. You could check some of the small streams in the canyons (Big and Little Cottonwood)--not sure if run-off is hitting yet. One thing that is kind of fun is to hit some of the community ponds. They plant trout in them right now and the bluegill are getting aggressive. Or you can see what the flow is on the Lower and Middle Provo and Weber and join the rest of the Wasatch Front.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

HighNDry said:


> Lots of snow up in the high country. Lakes probably frozen that high. You could check some of the small streams in the canyons (Big and Little Cottonwood)--not sure if run-off is hitting yet. One thing that is kind of fun is to hit some of the community ponds. They plant trout in them right now and the bluegill are getting aggressive. Or you can see what the flow is on the Lower and Middle Provo and Weber and join the rest of the Wasatch Front.


Yeah that's my thought too. Still winter up there.

I've heard mixed thoughts about the Cottonwood's but heard good news about Lower Provo today. Won't be able to bring my dog that way but that's ok.

Suggestion on a local pond? &#128578; could be a good, fun time I bet.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have heard the middle Provo has done well lately, it was good the last time I fished it 3 weeks ago or so. Lots of fish there. Cottonwoods are good but fish can be easily spooked and the canyons are crowded with people on the weekends. If you are looking for more solitude go to Currant Creek and report back to me how it looks right now


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

spring. We always get itchy to get out to go flyfish a stream. The hard part down here (so utah) is that everything will be high and muddy for the next month. or two. 
The solution? 
Take nightcrawlers.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always had great luck this time of year fishing the Provo River, where it dumps into Jordanelle Reservoir. Go to the Rock Cliff area of Jordanelle State Park. Rainbows will be coming out of the lake, into the river. Egg patterns do great bounced along the bottom. Egg sucking leaches will do good too. The channel into the reservoir moves every year, and will also depend on the level of the reservoir. But fishing from the mouth, and the first 1/4 mile or so will be good.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions!

Now, what's a good store to support? Need some flies and such, would rather go to a smaller local shop firsthand. SLC area.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The Cottonwoods are tough to fish, brushy, hard fast water but there are fish in them.
NO DOGS ALLOWED in the Canyons.


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> The Cottonwoods are tough to fish, brushy, hard fast water but there are fish in them.
> NO DOGS ALLOWED in the Canyons.


Sounds good to me! 
Sucks about the no dogs rule but what can you do..


----------



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Ended up going to Weber river, up the canyon from Layton with a buddy.

Murky water and a bit high but nice to spend half a day outside!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Middle and Lower Provo are fishing well... Have friends that drive over from SLC area 2 and 3 times per week... and you can bring your dog.


----------

